# Meetings between boxing and RMA



## RMACKD (Nov 18, 2004)

A bit hard to read but it is very interesting. I welcome anyone to try to put this is more plain terms since the translating is hard to read. http://www.online-translator.com/url/tran_url.asp?lang=en&direction=re&template=General&cp1=CP1251&cp2=NO&autotranslate=on&transliterate=on&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcclib.nsu.ru%2Fprojects%2Fsatbi%2Fsatbi%2Fstatyi%2Frus3.html


----------



## alexk (Nov 19, 2004)

is there an original?


----------



## RMACKD (Nov 19, 2004)

Here it is http://cclib.nsu.ru/projects/satbi/satbi/statyi/rus3.htmlI am not sure but the article seems to say that many rma practicioners got beat up pretty badly. The people were in question after that especially since in Russia many people combine a few traditional oriental systems and call it a RMA. Could someone try putting it in better english because I have problems with the translation. anyone know a better translator.


----------



## alexk (Nov 20, 2004)

The article by Grigoryi Panchenko was originally published in the magazine called "Kempo" N4/96.

Wall Fighters vs. Boxers

Before I translate the gist of it, I feel that I have to explain what is wall fighting.
Its used to be a tradition for the Russian villagers to fight each other in large groups  wall against wall of fighters.  As I understand, there were no particular rules to this activity, except maybe not to attack a person whos on the ground. The wall fighting was an integral part of the traditional Russian culture and its existence was motivated by the need to deal with the restless young men during winter and early spring when there is not much to do in terms of physical activities.

So, the point that Mr. Panchenko makes is that these wall fighters, even the very best of them, were in no shape to compete with professional boxers.  These fighters, while strong in spirit and body, lacked proper technique and had no effective defense strategies.

During the twenties, when the Soviet Union didnt have a lot of professionally trained boxers, a lot of these wall fighters made their way into the boxing ring.  Most of them were easily creamed by the properly trained boxers.  The modern Russian stylists do not like to hear statements like that.   However, here is what one of the greatest Soviet champion K. Gradopolov remembers about one of those fights:



> Among the championship participants, there were boxers from the small town of Kolchugin that is in Vladimir province.  In those days it wasnt likely to find good athletes there. Obviously they were inferior to the boxers from Moscow and we had to cut them some slack.  It was simply a humane thing to do, and we decided to be kind to these young sportsmen so as not to discourage them from boxing.
> 
> I had to fight &#1072; fighter famous in Kolchugin, Vladimir Lebedev.  I decided to conduct a fight with him as delicately as possible especially some members of the judging committee asked me about it.
> On the ring we shook hands.  The guy was well built, muscular, and had an open face.
> ...


----------

